# Custom user text



## 247 (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi Admins, New user.. How do I update my custom user text field? I've looked through the options under User CP but no success.

Thanks.


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

You mean Custom User Title?
Think you have to be a Paid Member to edit it.
Cost is $15 a year.
http://www.dbstalk.com/payments.php


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

SV is correct. Members have the ability to change it.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Out of curiosity, can't a moderator change it too, without the user having to buy in to change it? Let's say you had an honored guest, you could change it to _Honored Guest_, right?


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

Yes


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

smiddy said:


> Out of curiosity, can't a moderator change it too, without the user having to buy in to change it? Let's say you had an honored guest, you could change it to _Honored Guest_, right?


You? No. An actual Honored Guest? Yes.

:lol:


----------



## Rickrd (Feb 7, 2008)

My set up is long and in my signature and I think it can be annoying to view by others. How do I link "my setup" like others do when they post? ie, like AirRocker's above.

Thanks


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Rickrd said:


> My set up is long and in my signature and I think it can be annoying to view by others. How do I link "my setup" like others do when they post? ie, like AirRocker's above.
> 
> Thanks


First make a post somewhere with your setup.
Next view that post and right click the number in the upper right hand corner and choose copy shortcut.
Now go to your control panel and edit your signature
Click the insert link button just above the test of your message (looks like a globe with a small chain link). In the link press CTRL-V to paste
Now highlight the link that appears in your sig and edit the text to be whatever you want, the link should stay intact.


----------



## Rickrd (Feb 7, 2008)

Sirshagg said:


> First make a post somewhere with your setup.
> Next view that post and right click the number in the upper right hand corner and choose copy shortcut.
> Now go to your control panel and edit your signature
> Click the insert link button just above the test of your message (looks like a globe with a small chain link). In the link press CTRL-V to paste
> Now highlight the link that appears in your sig and edit the text to be whatever you want, the link should stay intact.


Thank You! Now that's better.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

smiddy said:


> Out of curiosity, can't a moderator change it too, without the user having to buy in to change it? Let's say you had an honored guest, you could change it to _Honored Guest_, right?


Yes, but No, not gonna happen Smidd.

Club members get the perks.... they paid for membership and some perks are part of that subscription.

I think we have answered the question now.... Closing.


----------

